# Rt Rr Shock & Filler Tube



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it is necessary to remove fuel filler tube in order to replace right rear shock? If so are there any tricks to make it easier than dropping fuel tank? HELMS says in MAY be necessary? Would like to know before I get started on tear down. 2005 gto
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not hard at all. Just pull back the trunk liner and reach over the tube. There's just one nut, washer and bushing on the inside. A deep socket, ratchet and extension are all you need.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

SVEDE1212, 
Thanks for the info! That made my day! lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take some care when tightening down the nut again. Make sure the bushing and stud are centered (by feel) as otherwise the stud may make contact with the car and make noise. Also don't over tighten the nut and crush the bushing.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I found a picture for you showing now the driver's side would look. These are Koni shocks and they use two nuts which tighten against each other to lock them in place. Yours might use a locking type of nut. Note the bushing isn't crushed flat.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

That is some great info. Thanks again


----------

